# Applied?



## jaykay (16 Feb 2012)

Firstly, I applied for Infantry, Artillery, and MP as 3rd choice on my application. For the reserve force. 

I applied online about over a month ago, and just mailed away my highschool transcripts and copy of birth certificate today (had some troubles getting them)

I know the hiring time is around April, right? But that's only about two months away, i'm assuming I wont get in by then? Seeing as how the combat fields are usually full, right? So if i don't get in by April, does this mean I'd have to wait until April of 2013?

I was hoping I could get accepted by April, do all my testing and whatnot in May/June, then do my BMQ during July/August while i'm out of school, but that almost seems to perfect... what are the odds of that happening?


----------



## Bart905 (16 Feb 2012)

I applied recently my self for regular forces. I my self in no where close to give you the most accurate answer but from what I read on this site reserve units are different then regular so it all depends on what reserve unit you looking to join and every reserve unit has a different trade they offer. I got 3 friends that's in the reserves and they told me every unit is different when it comes to BMQ and so on .


----------



## ttlbmg (16 Feb 2012)

It will all depend on WHEN your trades open up, some of them might open in April, the start of the fiscal year, or they might not open until later on in the year. IF you call the recruitment center, you might be able to ask them about projected numbers for the trades in the upcoming fiscal year. It would also depend on the recruitment center as well. I know that the place I spoke with said that if the trade opens in April, they do a massive amount of interviews and medicals in the month of April with the intention of sending people when the next BMOQ course comes. (sometimes that might be May!) 

It would also depending on when they would begin BMQ courses. If you are going through the interview process, for example, in May, with your interview date say on May 12, and a BMQ course starts May 14, then you would have to wait until the next course was running. I know that for the trade I want, I have to be aware of when BMOQ is running and when the additional five months of training for my trade. There are so many factors that make for a complicated, convoluted answer!

Good luck to you though, I am waiting just as you are. Hope your trade opens in April and all goes well!


----------



## Sadukar09 (16 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Firstly, I applied for Infantry, Artillery, and MP as 3rd choice on my application. For the reserve force.
> 
> I applied online about over a month ago, and just mailed away my highschool transcripts and copy of birth certificate today (had some troubles getting them)
> 
> ...


For Primary Reserve trades, you MUST get a letter of reference from the unit you are interested in. There must be a spot open for you to take, or else the CFRC or CFNRCC won't process your application. Coincidentally this means you have to choose one trade specifically from a unit that offers it.

I'd go around the armouries in your local area and ask about openings.


----------



## Deelo (26 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> I was hoping I could get accepted by April, do all my testing and whatnot in May/June, then do my BMQ during July/August...



What testing are you referring to? If you are accepted, the next stop is BMQ.


----------



## jaykay (26 Feb 2012)

Deelo said:
			
		

> What testing are you referring to? If you are accepted, the next stop is BMQ.



What do you mean? You have to do the aptitude test, and physical and medical tests


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> What do you mean? You have to do the aptitude test, and physical and medical tests



You do that *BEFORE* getting accepted.

 :



			
				jaykay said:
			
		

> I was hoping I could *get accepted by April, do all my testing and whatnot in May/June, then do my BMQ during July/August *while i'm out of school,



So no, you can't be accepted in April, tested in May and got to BMQ in July. The answer to your question is "The chances are nil".


----------



## jaykay (26 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You do that *BEFORE* getting accepted.
> 
> :
> 
> So no, you can't be accepted in April, tested in May and got to BMQ in July. The answer to your question is "The chances are nil".




Wait, i'm confused now. Lol

okay, so i applied online... which means my file is at the CFNRCC, so they don't send my file to my local recruiting center until i do all that stuff? Or do they send it there, and theen i do all that? Because nobody has contacted me telling me when/where i have to do all this testing, or am i supposed to schedual that myself?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2012)

You applied.

Next, you will be tested (aptitude, medical, interview)

Then, you (might) get accepted.

Then, you go to BMQ.

It's pretty simple.


----------



## jaykay (26 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You applied.
> 
> Next, you will be tested (aptitude, medical, interview)
> 
> ...



Yeah, pretty simple if you've done it before, not so simple when you aren't informed and are new. But thanks


----------



## 421_434_226 (26 Feb 2012)

CFNRCC will accept (accept meaning to take in and start initial processing only) your application although it is more geared toward the Regular Force, as said by others earlier if you are looking at the Primary Reserve you are required to contact your local Reserve units about possible openings.
The steps when applying are fairly well laid out at this site, this is in general terms only as every application will be different.
http://forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106 

Edited for clarity.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Yeah, pretty simple if you've done it before, not so simple when you aren't informed and are new. But thanks



Google+Canadian Forces Recruiting Process brings this result
http://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ix=sea&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=canadian%20forces%20recruitment%20process&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=90cbf326c1cf0bcb&ion=1&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1366&bih=643&ion=1

First Link
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106

"Step 1: Submit your application
Step 2: Undergo a reliability screening
Step 3: Successfully complete the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test
Step 4: Successfully complete a medical examination
Step 5: Successfully complete an interview with a military career counsellor
Step 6: Pass the Physical Fitness Test
Step 7: Selection, job offer and enrolment

(Steps 2 to 6 inclusive may occur in a different order)"


----------



## Deelo (26 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Yeah, pretty simple if you've done it before you do a little research...



I fixed it for you. Be advised I'm a first-time applicant as well, and thus just as "new" as you. The process is spelled out pretty clearly on Forces.ca if one takes the time to look for it.

*Note: Edited for grammar


----------



## jaykay (26 Feb 2012)

well yeah i knew most of the steps, i was just looking for some information on how it actually goes... from people that have actually done it before with experience, but okay... 

my actual question is though, once the CFNRCC reviews my application, do *they* let me know if i'm in or not? or do they just send it to my local recruitment center then they let me know and they schedual all my appointments? I'm confused as to what the CFNRCC is actually doing now... it kind of seems as if it would have been much quicker to just go to my local recruiting center myself and skip the middle-man (CFNRCC) But i was told multiple times that e-recruiting is quicker... hm.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> my actual question is though, once the CFNRCC reviews my application, do *they* let me know if i'm in or not?



No.

After they review your application, you still have to be tested and interviewed. Thus, they cannot tell you that you are "in" or not.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> *well yeah i knew most of the steps, i was just looking for some information on how it actually goes*... from people that have actually done it before with experience, but okay...
> 
> my actual question is though, once the CFNRCC reviews my application, *do they let me know if i'm in or not?* or do they just send it to my local recruitment center then they let me know and they schedual all my appointments?



Those statements that I bolded are pretty contradictory if you actually did look at the steps outlined.  NO ONE is going to let you know if you are "in" and by that I mean "selected" until you go through the steps outlined.  If all you have done is Step1, and you haven't even say written the CFAT, its pretty same to assume your not "in".  

"from people that have actually done it before with experience, but okay..."  Myself and CDN Aviator are in the forces.  Have been for sometime.   Lose the attitude, and engage the brain.


----------



## Deelo (26 Feb 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> "from people that have actually done it before with experience, but okay..."



I'm fairly certain the OP's snide comment was directed at me.  Since I am at the merit-listed stage of  the application process, I DO have some experience in this matter, albeit not nearly as much as Hatchet Man, CDN Aviator and Gizmo.

Edited to add content.


----------



## 421_434_226 (26 Feb 2012)

I enjoy these forums, although it is sometimes hard not to take some offhand remarks as malicious. I like to think it is part and parcel of the new assumption of instant answers to every question, along with possible lack of life experience and patience when forming said questions. I have found that a lot of people asking questions with regards to recruiting tend to be of the younger variety. As for my experience and present occupation all is in my profile, I shall continue to be as helpful as I can, hopefully with as few mistakes as possible.


----------



## Deelo (27 Feb 2012)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> I enjoy these forums, although it is sometimes hard not to take some offhand remarks as malicious. I like to think it is part and parcel of the new assumption of instant answers to every question, along with possible lack of life experience and patience when forming said questions. I have found that a lot of people asking questions with regards to recruiting tend to be of the younger variety. As for my experience and present occupation all is in my profile, I shall continue to be as helpful as I can, hopefully with as few mistakes as possible.



Good post!  :nod:


----------



## jaykay (27 Feb 2012)

I'm sorry i wasn't trying to be "snide" or rude or anything, and it wasn't directed towards you Deelo, wasn't directed towards anyone. It was all just a confusion, I've had 2 different threads with 2 different conversations going at the same time over the past few days and i keep getting both mixed up, with who said what, and have a lack of time to re-read earlier posts. So with the confusion, and me asking simple/obvious questions and getting the same answers back, i may have come off as rude, but i apologize.


----------



## mmmjon (27 Feb 2012)

Jaykay, just to make sure you understand..

No one is "in" until they get their job offer.

If all of your stuff in in order, you will eventually be scheduled to take the CFAT (aptitude test), after that comes the medical/physical and then the interview. If all that goes well, you get merit listed and then you wait on a job offer. Also as stated on here and the Forces website, those may be in a different order.

I highly encourage you to look through this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

Possibly more towards to more recent pages (last year or so), that should give you a general idea of how things work. 

Good luck.


----------



## Deelo (27 Feb 2012)

jaykay said:
			
		

> I'm sorry i wasn't trying to be "snide" or rude or anything... i may have come off as rude, but i apologize.



Since I wasn't offended, an apology was not necessary. It IS, however, appreciated.


----------

